# Question on Lenses for Canon EOS Rebel T3i



## truephotoga (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello all !  I recently purchased a Canon Rebel T3i and the kit came with a 18-55mm lens.  I really want to expand my inventory to include a lens that can zoom to a further distance and still have image stabilization.   What are your suggestions for a telephoto lens?  Thanks.


----------



## swedberg311 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well it all depends on what your budget is I am thinking since you bought a T3I your not looking to spend more on a lens than u did on the body so I would prob suggest a Canon EF-S 55-250mm 4-5.6 IS. Its only like 200-250 great starter telephoto lens.


----------



## truephotoga (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedberg311, 
Thanks for the info, I will look into that one!  Your right about my budget.  I would like a decent lens, but not looking to spend more than what I paid for the camera.


----------



## eUgalde13 (Aug 14, 2011)

swedberg311 said:


> Well it all depends on what your budget is I am thinking since you bought a T3I your not looking to spend more on a lens than u did on the body so I would prob suggest a Canon EF-S 55-250mm 4-5.6 IS. Its only like 200-250 great starter telephoto lens.


X2 I use the zoom lens more than the other two and it does a very good job. I don't regret buying it at all but I wish I had bought the 75-300mm, it's just over a hundred dollars more expensive.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2011)

truephotoga said:


> Swedberg311,
> Thanks for the info, I will look into that one!  Your right about my budget.  I would like a decent lens, but not looking to spend more than what I paid for the camera.



Then you didn't do your homework well.  Camera bodies are going to come and go.  Good lenses can last a lifetime.   Which is more economical in the long run.  Body that has to be replaced and cheap glass that has to be replaced or body that has to be replaced that pairs with good glass you have had for quite a while.  It is glass that makes one of the biggest differences in image quality, not camera bodies.  Camera bodies are in large part features.  Cheaper bodies fewer features, expensive bodies more features.  

Canon makes 4 lenses that could last you through several bodies if you are willing to consider them.  

Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Lens 2578A002 B&H Photo Video
Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM Lens 1258B002 B&H Photo Video
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2569A004 B&H
Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2751B002


----------



## swedberg311 (Aug 14, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> truephotoga said:
> 
> 
> > Swedberg311,
> ...



very true a lens can last u through many bodies but both the 55-250 and 75-300 are great starter lens so if u cant swing the extra $300-$1500 then dont worry about it.


----------



## eUgalde13 (Aug 14, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Canon makes 4 lenses that could last you through several bodies if you are willing to consider them.  Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Lens 2578A002 B&H Photo VideoCanon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM Lens 1258B002 B&H Photo VideoCanon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2569A004 B&HCanon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2751B002


Wow, those are my dream lenses LOL. Maybe if I was doin photography for a living I would get them. Is that what you got, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 14, 2011)

eUgalde13 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon makes 4 lenses that could last you through several bodies if you are willing to consider them.  Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Lens 2578A002 B&H Photo VideoCanon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM Lens 1258B002 B&H Photo VideoCanon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2569A004 B&HCanon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2751B002
> ...



Since I shoot sports I don't need IS so this is what I have.  Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens 2569A004 B&H
It has been through 4 bodies now.  It was also about $300.00 cheaper when I bought it.   Still works as well as the day it was bought and sharp as a tack.


----------



## eUgalde13 (Aug 14, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> eUgalde13 said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


 Yea I would probably go for the IS, I'll try renting one to see how I like it and maybe put it on my wish list  Sorry, back on topic now


----------



## Jarmo (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got the 70-200mm f/4L USM and it's a great lense. It's fairly cheap (for an L) and the IQ and focusing speed a awesome. I often find myself hoping for a wider aperture though.


----------



## truephotoga (Aug 15, 2011)

*gryphonslair99,
Those lenses are very nice, and also very expensive.  This is my first DSLR and I'm just starting to learn.  I'd rather not spend more on my first non-kit lens than I did on the camera.  Appreciate the input tho !!
*


----------

